# Speedcubing in Houston, Texas



## convinsa (Oct 3, 2010)

so i live around the Houston area. and go to college in the Prairie view area. close to houston. i have been wanting to have cube meetings near where i live. it sure would be nice to see other cubers!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 3, 2010)

Actually, you're in luck. There are quite a few cubers around the Houston area.

We're having an official competition in South Texas in 3 weeks; you should try to come! 
If you can find a way down here, you're welcome to stay with me Friday and Saturday night.


----------



## convinsa (Oct 3, 2010)

wow thats cool. well, where is this comp actually located, like the direction. and what day/s is it?


----------



## Chapuunka (Oct 3, 2010)

Cubing USA has a lot of info on this kind of stuff.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 3, 2010)

Small Cubes Open 2010: http://www.speedcubing101.com/small-cubes-open-2010.html


----------



## convinsa (Oct 3, 2010)

cool. thank you. im definitely signing up for this!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 3, 2010)

So, you think you can make it? 
Also, (not that it really matters) but I didn't realize that you're a girl until I saw female on your registration just now.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 3, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SILV02

This guy ^

Can't remember any others D:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 3, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SILV02
> 
> This guy ^
> 
> Can't remember any others D:


Well, there's also Radley, Aditya, Ian, Parth, Kevin W., and some others I'm forgetting.


----------



## convinsa (Dec 1, 2010)

*Any Competitions in Houston, Texas?*

i haven't heard of any competitions in Houston, except for the Houston open back in 2009. please let me know if there will be a competition in Houston soon.


Thanks


----------



## avgdi (Dec 1, 2010)

You can check this page for info about upcoming comps.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 1, 2010)

If you get an account at CubingUSA, we'll e-mail you when there's a competition in the area.


----------



## convinsa (Feb 1, 2011)

*when is there ever going to be a competition in Houston or austin, texas*

i really want there to be a cube competition in Houston, texas or even Austin, Texas. i live close to Houston, Texas. is there any chances that there will be a competition in those areas soon?


----------



## y3k9 (Feb 1, 2011)

No, wca has decided to not hold comps in Texas in fear of nuclear bombs. You might say "lulwut", but just think about it.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 1, 2011)

It's starting to get somewhat irritating seeing all these threads about wanting Texas competitions pop up.

*If anyone from a major Texas city can get us a suitable venue (can be rented from 8am-6pm on a Saturday, $200 or less total, large enough for at least 100 people, has tables and chairs, not cold, etc) to hold a competition, I'm more than willing to take care of the rest.*

If not, I'll probably have another competition down here in South Texas. That's the best I can promise. Texas is too damn big, and I unfortunately live fairly far away from most of you.


----------



## convinsa (Feb 1, 2011)

ok! no need to be irritated. i just never been to a comp before and im really itching to go to one. im not asking you to organize it. i just want to go to one and whoever organizes it is fine with me. im sorry if i upset you. ill stop asking this question if it makes everyone feel better.


Anthony said:


> It's starting to get somewhat irritating seeing all these threads about wanting Texas competitions pop up.
> 
> *If anyone from a major Texas city can get us a suitable venue (can be rented from 8am-6pm on a Saturday, $200 or less total, large enough for at least 100 people, has tables and chairs, not cold, etc) to hold a competition, I'm more than willing to take care of the rest.*
> 
> If not, I'll probably have another competition down here in South Texas. That's the best I can promise. Texas is too damn big, and I unfortunately live fairly far away from most of you.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 1, 2011)

convinsa said:


> ok! no need to be irritated. i just never been to a comp before and im really itching to go to one. im not asking you to organize it. i just want to go to one and whoever organizes it is fine with me. im sorry if i upset you. ill stop asking this question if it makes everyone feel better.



Haha, don't worry. I'm not mad at anyone. I just keep seeing these threads pop up every now and then (not only from you), but no ones taking the initiative. I know a few Dallas cubers have been trying to find something suitable, so hopefully that works out. Like I said, our main problem is the venue at this point.


----------



## Hiero (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah, this thread was just made a few weeks ago and answered.


----------



## tertius (Feb 1, 2011)

I am going to check a few places around Dallas and see what I can come up with.


----------



## convinsa (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok but im just wondering if there is a possibility that a comp will be close to Houston.


Hiero said:


> Yeah, this thread was just made a few weeks ago and answered.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 1, 2011)

convinsa said:


> ok! no need to be irritated. i just never been to a comp before and im really itching to go to one. im not asking you to organize it. i just want to go to one and whoever organizes it is fine with me. im sorry if i upset you. ill stop asking this question if it makes everyone feel better.


 
If you really want to go to one, then figure out a way to get to one.

I really wanted a cheeseburger. So I went and got one.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm still waiting for a call back. I'll call the hotel again tomorrow.


----------



## Edward (Feb 1, 2011)

Sup convinsa...
The thing getting comps in your area is, you can't really ask for them :T


----------



## convinsa (Feb 1, 2011)

wow. ok but you didnt create one. you just probably bought it. in other words, you went for what was offered and not one that you yourself create. so what is your point?!!!!


Tyson said:


> If you really want to go to one, then figure out a way to get to one.
> 
> I really wanted a cheeseburger. So I went and got one.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 1, 2011)

convinsa said:


> wow. ok but you didnt create one. you just probably bought it. in other words, you went for what was offered and not one that you yourself create. so what is your point?!!!!


 
Uh, it's probably best you don't be a smartass to the person who approves all of our Texas comps.. lol. Tyson obviously knows what he's talking about. I went to my first competition in Cincinnati, met Tyson and subsequently got in touch with other Texas cubers and we started organizing our own competitions. Michael and William are trying to get a venue in Dallas sometime in April, fyi. Let's just hope that works out for the time being.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 1, 2011)

Tyson said:


> If you really want to go to one, then figure out a way to get to one.
> 
> I really wanted a cheeseburger. So I went and got one.


 Great. I'm hungry.


convinsa said:


> wow. ok but you didnt create one. you just probably bought it. in other words, you went for what was offered and not one that you yourself create. so what is your point?!!!!


 
He put in time and effort into something he wanted. and chances are, he spent money on it too.


----------



## convinsa (Feb 1, 2011)

ok im sorry for being a smartass. i was just frustrated


Tyson said:


> If you really want to go to one, then figure out a way to get to one.
> 
> I really wanted a cheeseburger. So I went and got one.


----------



## Devin Palacios (Jul 30, 2015)

*Any cubers in the Houston area ?!*

Really hate that there is no one around here setting up comps or anything


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 19, 2015)

There was 2 last year so hopefully there will be one held late this year or early next year.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 19, 2015)

@Devin

@Ordway

There is a Houston Competition in the works. Stay tuned!


Other than that, PM me for Texas Competition info.


----------



## EzCuber (Sep 17, 2015)

Anybody going to Hooah in San Marcos?


----------



## bluesk1 (Sep 21, 2015)

I hope there is another one in Houston soon


----------



## Ty Of the houston area (May 22, 2020)

hello


----------

